# "Heart"felt news of BJ's new brother!



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

I am so excited to share the news that one of Vallee's "Heart" litter is joining BJ and me next month! Thank you, thank you, Kathy, for letting me add Pauly (aka Bellatak Heart In Motion) to my family. He's a cutie patootie for sure -- and he's BJ's cousin!!!

Here are a few recent photos of Pauly


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

OMG! He is tooooooo cute! Congratulations


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Congrats!! He is a little pumpkin.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He's so adorable. Lucky you.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lucky you! Congratulations. He is a cutie patootie.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

You lucky girl! He is adorable!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations Jane and BJ. What a cutie.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

SWEET!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Cute, cute, cute......congratulations.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations Jane and BJ!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww! Congratulations! :grouphug:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

He is such a cutie patootie!! congratulations!!!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

He's definitely a heart breaker


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: Jane & BJ :whoo:

You already know how happy I am for you and BJ, I have truly enjoyed this journey together enjoying all the puppies and look forward to seeing you in a couple of weeks to share our joy in our new puppies.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations Jane, what an adorable little guy. Look forward to pictures of Pauly. Cute, cute name.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats, he's gorgeous!


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

He'll be a lot of fun..what a sweetheart!! Congrats!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Congrats to you and BJ!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

yay. congrats jane and bj. how does your cavalier feel about these hav boys moving in?!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a doll!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I am thrilled that Jane will be taking Pauly to live with her and BJ. Pauly won my heart early on. He is a pistol for sure. He might be the smallest in the litter, but he sure has the most spunk!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Kathy said:


> I am thrilled that Jane will be taking Pauly to live with her and BJ. Pauly won my heart early on. He is a pistol for sure. He might be the smallest in the litter, but he sure has the most spunk!!


BJ may be meeting his match! LOL


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Posh's Mom said:


> yay. congrats jane and bj. how does your cavalier feel about these hav boys moving in?!


Removed


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mellowbo said:


> BJ may be meeting his match! LOL


You may be right Carole, but I think they will be perfect for each other. They will be two peas in a pod.

BTW, is that Vinny in your avatar? His eye lashes are amazingly long and beautiful, wow, how cool.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

so sorry about abby's passing.

there are two cavaliers in my immediate family. my sister in-law and my father and mother in-law each have one. 

i have always thought the breed very wonderful and sweet but the mvd really steered me away quickly. 

i'm sure she will enjoy the payback.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

awwh too adorable  I love his marking

Kat


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Congragulations, he is too cute for words!! Sorry to hear about Abbey- Cavaliers are so sweet, I know you must miss her.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Awwww- adorable! Congrats!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Jane, I am so happy for you. I is so hard to get past the loss of our fur kids. Abby will always have that place in your heart that when a memory is triggered will make you smile. Congrats on your latest adventure. He is really cute.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations! He is adorable indeed. IWABP!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Jane! You are getting a beautiful boy and I'm sure he and BJ are going to make you smile every day! I'm sorry to hear you lost your Cav, hugs to you.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I missed this thread. Stunning and he couldn't have found a better bigger brother and mommy  Congrats and I expect lots of pictures!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

222222222222222222222222222222222 ...... Cute! 

Happy times are ahead with lots of smiles.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Congrats, Jane! What a lovely little guy.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jane, I knew about you getting Pauly, but totally missed this thread. Congrats once again! PLEASE post more pictures as 2 are only a tease!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Pauly is so adorable, Jane is one lucky girl to be getting this little cutie. Here is one very cute picture I captured of him trying to play with the stings on my pants.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Two more days till Pauly comes home with me and BJ has a little brother! 

BJ and Pauly got to meet, briefly, this past weekend when BJ and I went up to Sacramento for the North Cal Hav Club get together. BJ wasn't quite sure just what that little guy was; he was kind of cautiously intrigued. Pauly thought BJ looked like lots of fun! 

If I can upload them successfully, here are a couple of photos of their first few minutes together in Kathy's backyard.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Too cute! Congrats!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

So happy for you and BJ. Very cute pictures and cannot wait to see more.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Pauly is the cutest little guy ever!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I love the picture of the two by your leg. So cute! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori and I can't wait to meet him! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww! Get ready BJ  Such a fun exciting time. I bet today is never gonna end for you Jane!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Flew up to Sacramento and brought home Pauly today -- he did great on the trip. BJ was so excited to see Pauly and tried to lure him into an RLH session right away. Pauly wanted to do some investigating first but they just got done playing "Catch me if you can" all around my courtyard and are now pooped! 

Here are some photos.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I LOVE the last photo. BJ is such a great big brother, he knows how to make Pauly feel right at home. They are lucky to have you as their mom.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos!
Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Did BJ look like Pauly when he was a pup?Pauly has a really gentle expression.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwwww BJ is happy to have a new brother. Congratulations Jane!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the pics! Pauly is a doll.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh Jane both your boys are precious! Love the pictures.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jane- just too sweet. I hope you are watching many RLH's already this morning after a good night sleep!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Wonderful pictures. Pauly is adorable and BJ is having a blast! What more could you want?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Keep those pictures coming as soon as you get a break! Happy smiles!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just checking to see if there were any new hoto: *hint* :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Just checking to see if there were any new hoto: *hint* :biggrin1:


heehee! Me too!!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Here are some from this weekend:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2::clap2:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Love, love, love that baby boy!!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Love them!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Love the pictures.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Pauly is such a cutie, you must be having a blast with the two of them.
Thanks for the new photos.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Way too adorable.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks! BJ luuuuuuuvs his little brother -- in fact, I have to make sure Robbie has some time "unsupervised" by BJ! Can't remember if I shared this before, but I decided that Pauly looks more like a Robbie, so he's now Robbie!

He's a very good little puppy and VERY easy -- NO accidents at all! (Now watch, I'll have jinxed myself.)


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

How old is BJ?just wondering because I am thinking of adding to our family.Dizzie will be 16 months old if we decide to go for it and have a puppy from his Mum and Dad's new litter,it's a big decision to make as you know.So really interested to hear how you are getting along.:decision:


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

clare said:


> How old is BJ?just wondering because I am thinking of adding to our family.Dizzie will be 16 months old if we decide to go for it and have a puppy from his Mum and Dad's new litter,it's a big decision to make as you know.So really interested to hear how you are getting along.:decision:


BJ is 16 months old too. From everything I've read, the 12-24 months is a perfect age to introduce a new puppy and that's been my experience. BJ is very social and playful -- and not that far removed from being a puppy himself (in fact, sometimes I wonder which one is the puppy and which one is the adult )-- so I knew he would welcome a puppy.

I watch them carefully because of the size discrepancy and to make sure BJ doesn't overwhelm Robbie (and did I mention that BJ really really REALLY wants to play a lot with Robbie?!). In addition to being only 3 months old and needing more sleep than BJ, Robbie had to adjust to not being with his litter mates, being in totally new surroundings with new smells, etc. He's a happy little guy so it's all gone v. well. I just make sure to have separate Robbie time, then separate BJ time every day in addition to having them play together. So my vote is that you go for it!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Robbie is too cute, Jane! I'm glad to read how he and BJ are enjoying each other so much. I can't wait to meet him!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lucky you, Leslie!! Love the latest pics, Jane, and I like the name Robbie.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

BJ and Robbie had lots of fun today, playing in the backyard and running through the house like banshees! And Robbie sympathized with BJ when BJ had to have a bath -- just wait, Robbie, your day is coming!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Great photos of your 2 boys, Jane! Hav'n lots of fun.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Robbie, runlikehell or you could be next to get that bath!!! Those are good pictures Jane. I LOVE the closeup of him. Maybe he will start smiling like his Auntie Queenie. Tell him mommy Vallee sends her love!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Look at those two boys! So adorable. Belly rubs from Auntie Carole.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Such handsome boys! I love the close-up of Robbie's smile :biggrin1:


----------

